# The enzyme that makes physical activity healthy: AMPK



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2017)

Physical activity benefits diabetics and others with insulin resistance. One of the reasons is that a single bout of physical activity increases the effectiveness of insulin. Thus, physical activity helps to reduce the risk of developing diabetes, while also reducing the effects of diabetes if it does set in. Until now, no one has understood the underlying mechanism of this phenomenon.

New research from the University of Copenhagen's Department of Nutrition, Exercise and Sports reports that the enzyme AMP-activated protein kinase (AMPK) plays a crucial role in enhancing the ability of insulin to stimulate glucose uptake in muscles. The discovery may be a breakthrough in finding a medical pathway to improve the health of people with limitations for physical activity.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/01/170103092000.htm


----------



## Elaine Everest (Jan 4, 2017)

Newly diagnosed T2 and only having completed one month of Metformin - one pill per day - I have been recording my blood glucose level three or four times a day to find out what works for me and what doesn't. I can report that having a birthday, Christmas and chocolate didn't work! However, on days I got off my backside and away from the laptop (I'm a novelist and behind on my deadline) and trekked around our local park my BG reading dropped to a very satisfactory number - around 5 which is good for me. Hitting 3000 steps on my fitbit seems to make a difference. I know its not the required 10k but...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2017)

That's excellent Elaine! Well done!  Take the time on your walks to think about your writing, enjoy your surroundings!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Elaine. There's lots of folk here to give you hints tips on T2, though it sounds like you're already on the way to getting a handle on it. Well done.  Have a good look round, there's many a laugh to be had.

Would that be The Butlins Girls you're toiling on while energetically getting your BG down? Not, I have to say, my type of book, though that doesn't apply to my daughter. And just for a tease, do you have an impeccably coiffed and trained dog to trot along beside you as you walk?


----------

